
It’s Time to Call Out the BadApple - CountHackulus
https://hackernoon.com/its-time-to-bringappletojustice-cf12ce860932
======
zepto
This post is so false it might actually might be in the realm of legally
actionable by Apple.

I’m sure they won’t consider it worthwhile, but claiming that they were proven
to be degrading performance in order to force upgrades when no such thing has
been proven may well fall under the scope of a defamation tort.

Apple can of course be reasonably criticized for many things, but falsely
asserting that their malicious intent has been proven is not a reasonable
critique.

